# Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?



## Gertrud (15. März 2006)

Hallo, hier ist Gertrud
Ich bin ganz neu hier, aber mein neues Teichprojekt sorgt für reichlich Diskussion mit meinem Mann und es wäre schön, wenn von euch uns jemand Tipps geben könnte. Wir planen einen größeren Teich (bisher nur ein kleiner Fertigteich) in erster Linie, damit die Seerose mehr Platz hat ( keine Fische)  sind aber nicht sicher wie er am Besten zu gestalten ist. Ich habe eine sehr genaue Vorstellung wie er aussehen soll, also:formal, rechteckig, 4m auf 1,5m, für die Seerose 0,8m tief, eine Seite für Flachwasser, das restliche Ufer senkrecht, beim Übergang von flach auf tief sollen Trittsteine hin. Die Frage nun: man könnte ja die senkrechten Wände und den Boden aus Beton gießen, bekommt man das dicht? Was ist bei Frost? Ich wäre mehr für die Variante die Seitenwände zu mauern und dann mit Folie auszukleiden, aber wie kann man die Folie ohne viele Falten in so ein rechteckiges Becken bekommen? Da sind noch mehr wenn und aber, aber das ist mal ein Anfang. Bin gespannt auf eine Antwort. Danke , Gertrud


----------



## Dodi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud!

Ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN im Teichforum!

Beton gießen ist wohl auch nicht so optimal, der müßte dann eben von innen mit Folie ausgekleidet werden und es ist in der Tat nicht einfach, Folie ohne viele Falten zu verlegen. Oder der Beton müsste laminiert werden.
Vielleicht schaust Du mal hier nach - ist evtl. eine Alternative:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1888

Lies Dich doch einfach mal durch die vielen Themen zum Teichbau durch - es ist bestimmt eine Anregung für Dich dabei.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Elfriede (15. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

Folie halte ich persönlich bei Steilwänden nicht für besonders geeignet, allerdings habe ich damit keine Erfahrung, denn mein Teich ist aus Beton, ausgeführt als Wanne, dreiseitig mit steilen Wänden, eine Seite teilweise flach auslaufend. Mein Teich ist mit einem trinkwassertauglichen Putz versehen, der auch für Zisternen und  in der Lebensmittelindustrie verwendet wird. Sicher ist Beton bei sorgfältiger Verarbeitung das haltbarste Material für einen Teich, lässt aber späteren Veränderungswünschen wenig bis gar keinen Spielraum, bzw. nur mit enormen Aufwand.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Gertrud (16. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Dodi
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. So ein Forum ist eigentlich eine tolle Sache.
Einige Themen habe ich schon durchgestöbert, aber zu unserer Problematik noch nicht das passende gefunden. Natürlich werde ich auch noch weiter durchsuchen.
Erstmal vielen Dank
                                Gertrud


----------



## Gertrud (16. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Elfriede
Auch Dir vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
So wie du deinen Teich beschreibst ist er anscheinend so wie ich mir unseren auch vorstelle. Da habe ich doch gleich noch ein paar Fragen.
Wie groß ist der Teich?
Wie dick sind Wände und Boden? Ist der Beton mit Eisen armiert ?
Was heißt sorgfältige Verarbeitung ?
Hast du ihn selbst gebaut?
Wie lange habt ihr ihn schon?
Wie verhält sich das Eis im Winter, es braucht ja Platz um sich auszudehnen, reicht da die eine Flachwasserzone?
   So ich glaube das reicht erstmal. Es wäre toll wenn du mir diese Informationnen geben könntest. 
Im Vorraus schon mal vielen Dank
                                                     Gertrud


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

gerne will ich Deine Fragen beantworten:
Größe und Volumen: ca. 13m x 5m (im Schnitt), 65m2 Fläche, ohne drei Außenbecken, Wassermenge insgesamt ca. 75 bis 80 m3, Tiefe bis 2,20m.
Den Teich habe ich nicht selbst gebaut und leider auch nicht selbst geplant, er weist planungsmäßig viele Mängel auf, die bauliche Ausführung hingegen ist ausgezeichnet. Die Wände sind fast 30 cm dick und der Beton sehr stark armiert, sowohl die Mauern als auch der Boden. Der Teich wurde 1998 gebaut.
Eisbildung habe ich nicht zu befürchten, mein Teich liegt auf der griechischen Insel Paros, wo es keinen Frost gibt.
Unter sorgfältiger Ausführung verstehe ich sowohl eine exakte, statische Berechnung, als auch eine Herstellung in der richtigen Betongüte und die einwandfreie Verdichtung des Materials. Bei Ausführung durch eine professionelle Baufirma gibt es nur selten Probleme, weil die Firma für ihr Werk auch die Haftung übernehmen muss.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Frank (16. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

*erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club der Teichianer.*

Wie ich bisher gelesen habe, möchtest du deinen neuen Teich wohl doch eher aus Beton gießen, bzw. gießen lassen. 
Ich hoffe, du hast dir die Sache wirklich gut überlegt, denn wie Elfriede schon gesagt hat, 
ist es schwierig und arbeitstechnisch äußerst mühsam ein Betonbecken wieder zu ändern bzw. zu vergrößern. 
Und bedenke, das du *jetzt* auch schon Veränderungen vornimmst. Sage also niemals: Das ist jetzt endgültig. 
Lese dich hier mal durch ein paar Beiträge. Du wirst dich wundern, wieviel User hier sind, die schon diverse Male ihren Teich vergrößert haben. 

Zugegeben, Folie in einem Teich mit senkrechten Wänden faltenfrei zu verlegen ist nahezu unmöglich. 
Aber es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit, die Folie zu kleben. 
Das ist zwar auch sehr aufwendig und man muss sehr sauber arbeiten, aber möglich ist es schon. ... und du hast den großen Vorteil, es nachher nochmal ändern zu können. 
Aber entscheiden musst du selbst.

Hier ist nochmal was zu dem Thema Folie in senkrechten Becken verkleben:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/998


----------



## Gertrud (17. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Elfriede 
Danke für deine Antwort. Wie ich nun sehe ist dein Teich  ja nun doch etwas ganz anderes als meiner werden soll. Und bei Beton im Frostgebiet habe ich einfach Angst vor Rissen. Ich werde einfach mal weiter schaun was noch kommt.
 Vielen Dank 
                        Gertrud

Hallo Frank 
Danke auch für deine Nachricht.
Eigentlich möchte ich eher den Teich mauern und dann mit Folie auslegen aber mein Mann ist für Beton, weil er der Meinung ist es wäre billiger und einfacher. Ich fürchte mich auch vor der Menge Beton im Garten die dann da fest sitzt. 
Das Kleben müßte man evt. an Teststreifen üben und es dürften natürlich keine Lücken hinter der Folie bleiben. Damit man die Folie an den senkrechten Wänden nicht mehr sieht, hab´ ich mir gedacht, könnte man Steine davor aufschichten. Dann wären Eisschollen auch nicht so gefährlich, Falten ließen sich so vielleicht auch verdecken. Das Thema mit den senkrechten Klebenähten hab ich auch schon gelesen aber wie klappt man dann die Folie am Ufer an den Ecken um?  das ist sicher auch schwierig. Ja es gibt einiges zu bedenken, wenn man so etwas plant. Oder sollte man einfach los buddeln und dann vor Ort entscheiden. Aber erst muss mal der Frost vorbei sein, solange warte ich noch. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee für mich.
                        Mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle Taichianer 
                                                                  Gertrud


----------



## Annett (19. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Getrud,

auch von meiner Seite noch: Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Runde!


Ich habe mal noch ein wenig im Forum gesucht und dabei das  und das hier gefunden.

Wie dort teilweise erwähnt wird, hat die Firma - defekter Link entfernt - (Teiche->Ufersicherung->in Ruhe umschauen  )Profile im Angebot in die man die Teichfolie einklemmen kann. 
Natürlich kann man solche Profile auch nachbauen (lassen).
Mir persönlich gefällt eine "nackte" Teichfolie am Rand überhaupt nicht. Auch halten die Folien durch die UV-Strahlung weniger lange. Sie werden brüchig und gehen kaputt.
Du solltest Dir also schon von Anfang an Gedanken um die Randgestaltung/Saugsperre machen!

Folie kann man auch von Fachfirmen direkt im Teich verkleben lassen. Dadurch wird die Faltenbildung um einiges verringert. Mich persönlich stören die Falten nicht so sehr, denn in den meisten Fällen kommt auf die Folie ja ein Substrat für die Pflanzen.

Damit wären wir dann gleich beim nächsten Thema. 
Was soll denn an Pflanzen in den Teich? Nur die Seerose??
Mach Dir darüber doch mal einige Gedanken und schau Dir die Fotos in den Galerien in Ruhe an. Ein grünender/blühender Teichrand ist eine echte Bereicherung... für jeden Garten!
Vielleicht zeigst Du uns ja auch mal ein Foto von der Stelle, an die der Teich soll?!
So kann man viel besser etwas zu Deinem Vorhaben sagen... neugierig sind wir hier nämlich überhaupt gar nicht


----------



## Gertrud (23. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Annett
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und die Anregungen.
Wir haben jetzt geplant die Teichwände aus Beton zu gießen und dann alles mit Teichfolie auszulegen, ohne zu kleben. Ich traue mir eher zu sorgfältig die Falten zu legen als zu kleben. Dann dachte ich mir die senkrechten Wände mit Sandsteinen zu verkleiden. Auf die übrigen Flächen dann Substrat und Kieselsteine. Auf jeden Fall will ich nichts mehr von der Folie sehen.
Bei den Ufern an den senkrechten Wänden wollte ich die Folie und das Vlies, wie ich es in einem Buch gesehen habe, über ein Rundholz legen, dann Gehwegplatten(Sandstein)mit Silikon darauflegen, das flache Ufer reichlich mit Steinen formen. Der Teich soll also nur an einer Seite Sumpf- und Flachwasser bekommen.
Allerdings weiß ich auch noch nicht welche Folie ich nehme ?????
An Pflanzen möchte ich die aus meinem jetzigen Teich nehmen: Sumpfiris, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Froschlöffel, drei verschieden Gräser deren Namen ich nicht genau weiß. Ich will vorerst nicht zu viel einpflanzen. Aber ich suche eine neue Seerose, die riechbühend ist auch wenn nur den halben Tag Sonne auf dem Teich ist. Sie sollte am liebsten weiß sein.
Wir haben auch einige __ Molche im Teich, ich hoffe die überstehen den Umzug.
Gerne werde ich versuchen ein Foto rein zu stellen und auch die Baufortschritte dokumentieren. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald so dass man anfangen kann.
 Erst mal Viele Grüße 
                                     Gertrud


----------



## Harald (23. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,
auf den Sandstein würde ich an Eurer Stelle verzichten. Sandstein ist ein sehr weicher Stein und wird sich im Wasser mit der Zeit auflösen. Wenn die senkrechten Stellen schön gerade sind, würde ich sie eher mit Kiesfolie auslegen, so sieht man die Folie dann auch nicht.


----------



## Annett (24. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

ich kann Harald nur zustimmen. Sandstein ist ein Stein, der in großen Mengen nicht in/direkt an den Teich gehört. 
Manche Sorten sind sehr kalthaltig (kann man m.W.n. mit Essig testen-es schäumt dann oder man hört es wie beim Mineralwasser "sprudeln"). 
Vielleicht bekommst Du ja andere Steine (Bruchsteine)für die Innenverkleidung, oder Du nimmst Teichvlies (gibt es in grau oder weiß) und befestigst es oben und unten (Steine unten drauf, oben bei der Saugsperre aufpassen). Das Vlies verschwindet optisch innerhalb kurzer Zeit.

Kannst Du evtl. mal eine Zeichnung machen, wie der Übergang mit den Hölzern aussehen soll?! 
Übrigens, sind senkrechte Ufer sehr oft Fallen für in den Teich fallende Tiere (z.B.Igel) und Kleinkinder!
Als Folie würde ich EPDM oder PVC nehmen. Wenigstens 1mm dick!
Die entstandenen Falten kannst Du ja auch per Hand entsprechend legen und dann zukleben. Das funktioniert zumind. bei PVC-Folie gut!
EPDM macht diesbezüglich etwas mehr Probleme.

Eine Zeichnung/Foto Deiner Planung wäre auch sehr hilfreich, wenn es um die Uferzone usw. geht!

Wegen Deiner Seerose kannst Du ja mal - defekter Link entfernt - nachschauen.
Einfach auf Seerosen winterhart und dann die gewünschte Farbe auswählen.


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud

auch wenn meiner kein richtig formaler Teich ist 
Vielleicht kannst Du von meinen Erfahrungen etwas für Deinen Teich verwenden

Ich habe nur steile Wände !
Das war bei mir notwendig um auf der verfügbaren Fläche 
ein größtmögliches Volumen für einen „stabilen“ Teich zu erreichen.
Mir war es wichtig , dass am fertigen Teich KEINE Folie zu sehen ist.
Da ich das weitgehend erreicht habe spielt das Thema Falten keine Rolle für mich. 
(zumindest in Bezug auf Folie)  
Ich würde immer dazu raten die Teichgrube so einfach und ausgeglichen wie möglich zu modellieren dann entstehen schonmal die wenigsten Falten.
Ganz wichtig ist den Rand gegen Abrutschen zu sichern , dass geht am einfachsten durch entsprechend flach verlaufende Ufer. 
Im Allgemeinen wird ein Winkel bis 30° oder ein Steigung von 1:2 als sicher bezeichnet .
aber wer will das schon ?:? 
Nur aus Erde modellierte Steilufer bergen IMMER
die Gefahr (im lustigstem Fall) beim Betreten hinter der Folie abzurutschen.
Auch nach Jahren wenn die Faserwurzeln der Pflanzen unter der Folie abgestorben sind oder durch das Schwinden beim Austrocknen können sich Bruchzonen bilden und das Ufer könnte der Schwerkraft gehorchen. 
Der Wasserdruck hinter der weichen Folie nützt indem Falle GARNICHTS !
Schon durch das Graben wird die Struktur gelockert und nach starkem Regen oder im Frühjahr wenn der Frost aus dem Boden geht ,
kann es dann zur Katastrophe kommen . 
Wer dann noch am Hobby Teich festhält muss schon einen starken Charakter haben .  
Da ich mich einer  solcher Prüfung nicht aussetzen wollte 
habe ich die Böschung meines Teiches schonend mit Handschachtung modelliert 
-auf die Wände hab ich dann mit langen Rundeisen Maschendrahtzaun „genagelt“
-diese Konstruktion habe ich mit Spritzbeton zu einer festen Schale werden lassen.
-den Beton habe ich glattgerieben und mit Vlies gepolstert. 
 
Gegossenen Betonwände sind aufgrund der komplizierten Schal-technik nur was für wirkliche Profis !
bei gemauerten Wänden wird schwer die notwendige Stabilität gegen seitlichen Druck erreicht

vor dem Verlegen der Folie sollte man sich auch schon Gedanken über eventuelle Steinsetzungen Brücken , Decks oder Stege machen und schon jetzt entsprechende Fundamente planen und mitbauen . Bautenschutzmatten aus Gummi unter und über der Folie sorgen dann für sicheren Stand .

Ich habe unter der Wasserlinie umlaufende  eine Schulter betoniert auf der meine Ufergestaltung aufbaut. 
Ein Trick um  möglichst keine Folie zu sehen ist „überhängende“ Ufer zu bauen.
das geht mit  w i r k l i c h  großen Steinen oder mit Konstruktionen aus Stahl auf denen das Ufer dann kurz unter der Wasserlinie aufgebaut wird . Der eigentliche Teichrand verbirgt sich so vor dem Betrachter. 
 
An anderen Stellen habe ich Lavasteine (für meine Krebse) bis aus dem Wasser heraus aufgeschichtet oder Eichenstämme so vorgebaut , dass nichts mehr zu sehen ist. 

die Kapilarsperre ist bei mir unter den Steinen verschwunden. Dabei habe ich Ufermatten und Folie an einer senkrechten  ausnivellierten Stahlkante befestigt. Die Ufermatten (UV-beständiger grüner Kunstrasen)  hängt an manchen Stellen fast bis auf den Grund und lässt durch seinen Algenrasen und eingearbeitete Pflanztaschen den Schein von Natürlichkeit aufkommen. 

Heute würde ich meinen Teich nur wenig anders gestalten 

ich würde ihn etwas größer und etwas tiefer machen 
den Wasserstand zum Gelände würde ich heute viel höher anlegen
(so hoch wie technisch nur möglich ! das sieht einfach viel besser aus ! )
alle Ausbuchtungen im Ufer würde ich weglassen damit nochmehr Volumen erzielen und das Ufer entsprechend überbauen um eine ähnliche Ansicht erzielen..

ich hoffe da sind ein paar Anregungen dabei

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Karsten

Deine Ausführung ist Spitze und wunderbar dokumentiert  

Würde mir nur mehr Bilder in deinem Album wünschen  

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo
ich nochmal

ein tolles Buch zum u.a. Thema "formaler Teich" 
ist "reizvolle Wasserelemente im Garten" von Farncesca Greennoak

BLV ISBN 3-405-15065-5

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...03612/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_8_2/028-8523107-1800533

schönen Abend

karsten.


----------



## Gertrud (28. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Karsten, Annett und Harald
Vielen Dank für eure Ausführungen. Ich denke das hat mich schon etwas weiter gebracht. Das mit den Sandsteinen leuchtet mir auch ein, aber da werde ich etwas anderes finden. Das Foto hat leider noch nicht geklappt, aber ich werde es nochmal probieren. Den Beton in Schalung zu gießen ist nicht das Problem,da mein Mann schon öfters Fundamente gegossen hat. Den Wasserstand möchte ich auch möglichst hoch haben, da bin ich auch noch am überlegen wie ich das hinkriege.
              Für heute Abend erstmal genug, bis bald 
                                                              Gertrud


----------



## Gertrud (29. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo
So, nun will ich nochmal pobieren das Foto anzuhängen.
Auf dem Foto sieht man den momentanen Zustand und mit Schnur markiert wo der neue Teich hin soll.
Als zweites habe ich eine Skizze angehängt wie ich mir das Projekt gedacht habe. Wie wäre es denn mit Klinker oder Backsteinen als Folienverkleidung?

Der dritte Anhang zeigt wie ich mir die Steiluferbefestigung vorstelle und die eine Flachwasserbegrenzung.
Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinung dazu
                            Grüße 
                                         Gertrud


----------



## Gertrud (29. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hoppla 
das mit der Skizze hat nicht so gut geklappt.
Jetzt der zweite Versuch , aber ich glaub man kann nicht viel erkennen,vielleicht muss ich es nochmal neu zeichnen.
                                            Gertrud


----------



## Frank (29. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hi,

bevor ich demnächst meinen 21" auf den Kopf stelle, lese ich erstmal alle Beiträge durch.      

Nee, mal im Ernst, ich hab ja Glück gehabt, ich hab doch ein Notebook, das iss einfacher zu drehen ...     

@ Gertrud,

warte mal noch mit dem neu zeichnen, es wird ja mit _Word_ geöffnet, dort auf Seitenvorschau gehen. Im neuen Fenster kann man die Ansicht vergrößern.


----------



## StefanS (29. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

zu den Vor- und Nachteilen eines Betonteiches wurde ja schon viel gesagt. Insbesondere die Anregungen von Karsten solltest Du Dir einmal genau daraufhin durchsehen, ob Du nicht einen Grossteil davon übernehmen kannst/solltest: Denn auch ein formaler Teich ist selbstverständlich ein Teich. Eine einzelne Seerose auf das Wasservolumen reicht nicht aus - Du hast ja auch schon Pflanzen im Flachwasserteil eingeplant. Du benötigst *zahlreiche* Pflanzen - etwa wie bei Karsten, sonst wird der Teich grün und veralgt.

Warum willst Du übrigens die Seerose auf 80 cm stellen ? Für die schönsten Seerosen (Halbzwerge) sind 80 cm schon reichlich tief.

Da Du Dich für Beton entschieden hast: Um Risse zu vermeiden, rate ich zu Beton, dem Glasfasern zugesetzt sind (kann man bei uns in Frankreich als "béton fibres" bestellen, ich nehme also an, dass es solches auch in Deutschland gibt; entsprechende Glasfaserschnitzel gibt es aber auch von Sika zum Zukaufen und Untermischen).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gertrud (31. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo StefanS
Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Ich werde bestimmt einige technische Details von Karsten übernehmen und nach Beimischungen aus Glasfaser werde ich mich auch umschauen. Wahrscheinlich werden wir auch noch etwas Eisen in den Beton einbringen.
Das mit mehr Pflanzen werde ich auch noch planen. Ich wollte nur nicht, dass man nach kurzer Zeit vor lauter Pflanzen den Teich nicht mehr sieht, und eine ruhige Wasserfläche ist mir wichtig. Aber ich könnte die Flachwasserzone etwas vergrößern. Ich weiß es gibt eine Menge Pflanzen die mir auch gefallen. Auserdem habe ich auch noch das `Raue __ Hornblatt´, das kann sich ja im Tiefwasser breit machen, oder ist das nicht so gut?
Vielen Dank noch an Annett für den Link zu den Seerosen. Da kann man sich ja kaum entscheiden. Ich hätte am liebsten mehrere aber wie viele kann man auf ca. 3qm pflanzen ohne dass sie ihre Blätter über das Ufer strecken. Vielleicht noch eine Kleine in das flachere Wasser?
    Gertrud


----------



## StefanS (31. März 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

ich kann Deine Vorstellungen schon ganz gut nachvollziehen: Platzierung und Schnitt ausgewählter Pflanzen (möglichst mit freier Wasserfläche als "Spiegelteich") sind - ebenso wie die Form des Teiches selbst - sorgfältig als architektonisch/gestalterisches Element "geschaffen". Es ist nur eben unglaublich schwierig, so etwas zu realisieren (oder besser: über die Jahre zu halten):

- Speziell Teichpflanzen gehören, wenn sie sich wohl fühlen, zum Expansivsten, was ich im Garten so kenne, "Unkräuter" eingeschlossen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen gilt das ausnahmslos, selbst bei den schönsten Seerosen, Thalias, __ Lotos, __ Hechtkraut etc. Daraus folgt, dass man es den Pflanzen in einem formalen Teich nicht zu angenehm machen darf. Ich würde sie also in nährstoffloses Substrat wie Sand oder Kies und in Pflanzgefässe setzen - oder in einen modellierten Teichgrund, den man dann aber auch mit etwas spitzigerem Gerät bearbeiten kann. Grundidee: Die Pflanzgefässe werden in den Teichboden (aus Beton) eingearbeitet. Wenn die Pflanzen "hungern" müssen, ist es besser, mit ein wenig (!) Depotdünger gezielt (!) zu düngen.
- Das führt dann aber eben dazu, dass möglicherweise wieder nicht genügend Zehrer bereitstehen, um den Algen Konkurrenz zu machen. Hier eine Balance zu finden, ist eine ausgesprochen kitzelige Aufgabe, für die es keine festen Ratschläge gibt. 
- Für eine "saubere", spiegelnde Oberfläche würde ich reichlich und ausreichend installierte Skimmer (natürlich so verdeckt wie möglich eingebaut, vielleicht aber auch so etwas wie eine Überlaufrinne, wenn die frei von Bewuchs gehalten werden kann) einplanen - mit entsprechender Pumpenleistung dahinter oder mit mehreren Pumpen.
- Ansonsten stimme ich Dir schon zu, das Hauptbecken "kahl" zu lassen, um es reinigen zu können und die Seerose entsprechend zur Geltung zu bringen. Im Frühjahr wirst Du den (Haupt-)Teich regelmässig reinigen müssen, um jeden vermeidbaren Nährstoffeintag zu vermeiden. Evt. auch ab Herbst mit einem Netz abdecken.
- Das bedeutet aber (wie schon geschrieben), dass im Flachwasserbereich grosse Mengen Pflanzen angesiedelt und in Schach gehalten werden müssen. Deshalb ist es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert (ich will Dich jetzt aber nicht am gesamten Konzept zweifeln lassen), den Hauptteich streng, Formal, mit geringer Bepflanzung (einzelne Seerose), ansonsten aber fast "antiseptisch" zu gestalten, und den Teich über einen echten Filterteich in einiger Entfernung (wo er optisch nicht "stort") zu filtern. Dann kann man den Hauptteich auch mit Überlauf gestalten (Vorsicht, Seerosen mögen kein fliessendes Gewässer und kein dauerndes Besprühen durch Bunnen/Fontänen), was ihn noch mehr spiegeln lässt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gertrud (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo StefanS
Erstmal vielen Dank für die kleine Aufmunterung zu meiner Planung. Ich dachte schon ich müßte alles umkrempel und das würde dann nicht mehr zu meiner übrigen Planung passen ( meditativer Kiesgarten, Bambus als Hintergrund ). 
Nur, dass wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: ich wollte nur die Wände aus Beton zur Stabilität gießen und dann mit Folie auskleiden. Nur Beton ist mir einfach wegen Frostgefahr zu riskant. 
Der Vorschlag, die Pflanzen alle oder zum Teil in Gefäße zu setzen ist gut und das werde ich so machen. Einige könnten sich auch ausbreiten z.B. Tannenwedel könnte ich mir da gut vorstellen. Ein Überlauf ist auch gut möglich und auch schon geplant. Ein Netz haben wir im Herbst auch schon beim kleinen Teich gespannt und Blätter, Algen und Sonstiges das Jahr über abzuschöpfen gehört zu meinen Lieblingsarbeiten. Allerdings scheue ich mich vor viel Technik wie Filteranlagen. Der Teich hat ja nur eine Oberfläche von ca.6 qm, der tiefe Teil 2-3 qm. Für meine Verhältnisse genug aber gegen das, was da sonst hier im Forum für Anlagen im Gespräch, sind winzig.
Wenn ich mir die Fäche so in Natura ansehe habe ich doch auch das Gefühl, dass mehr Platz für Pflanzen da ist als ich ursprünglich gedacht habe. 
und wenn ich mir so die neueren Themen ansehen gibt es noch eine ganze Menge Leute die sich bei Ihrer Planung mindestens genauso unsicher sind wie ich. Aber solang das Wetter noch nicht mitmacht kann man ja planen.... :?
Bis dann 
Gertrud


----------



## StefanS (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

ja, Du solltest die Zeit zur Planung nutzen. Wenn Du betonieren willst, dann aber doch mit Folie auskleiden, solltest Du Dir ein paar Punkte sehr sorgfältig überlegen:

Bei senkrechten Wänden - vor allem, wenn asymmetrisch gestuft - bekommt man sehr viele und grosse Falten. Am besten baust Du Dir einmal (evt. sogar aus Lego - kein Scherz !) ein Modell und versuchst, dieses mit einer leicht steifen Folie auszulegen: Du siehst dann die künftigen Falten. In einem solchen Fall ist es vermutlich besser, den Teich innen mit Folie auszukleiden oder auskleiden zu lassen (= Folie anpassen und kleben).

Der Teichrand ist nicht ganz einfach zu gestalten. Da empfehle ich die Hinweise von Karsten (aber der Schlingel ist da ja beruflich vorbelastet  ) oder eine ausgeprägte Stufe, auf der man grosse Steine/Findlinge platzieren kann. Nachteil: Erheblicher Platzbedarf !

Soo übel ist ein Vollbetonbecken in ausreichender Betonstärke, armiert und mit Glasfaser bewehrt, nun auch wieder nicht. Die Gefahr von Rissen ist - gut gemacht - relativ gering. Es lässt sich mit geeignetem Material (u.a. ebenfalls von Sika) auch gut abdichten. Ich bilde mir ein, dass der Rand für Dein Vorhaben recht elegant gestaltet werden kann.

Wenn Beton plus Folie, dann dafür sorgen, dass die Kanten nicht so scharf ausfallen, dass die Folie (u.a. bei Frost) Schaden nehmen kann. Dickes (900 g/m²) Vlies ist dann angesagt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gertrud (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hi, StefanS
Das mit dem Modell hatte ich mir tatsächlich auch schon überlegt, z.B. einfach einen Karton nehmen und Folie reinlegen um zu sehen wie die Falten zu liegen kommen. Die beiden längseits Ufer wollte ich mit geradlienigen Platten, die leicht über das Wasser ragen abdecken, die kurzen Ufer mit Steinen kaschieren. 
Das dickere Vlies zu nehmen ist auch ein guter Hinweis. Gestern habe ich schon mal angefangen den Teich auszuräumen. Die Bepflanzung ist eine einzige Wurzelmatte . Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich die alten Pflanzen überhaupt noch nehmen soll, oder wie ich die Wurzeln kappen kann.

Erstmal liebe Grüße
Gertrud


----------



## StefanS (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo Gertrud,

ich denke dann, Du wirst es wie auf der Skizze unten links gestalten wollen - ich denke, das wird schon klappen, muss nur halt sorgfältig arbeiten (lassen  ).

Die Falten in einem kastenförmigen Teich lassen sich ganz gut verlegen, schwieriger wird es halt, wenn man  noch einen Flachwasserbereich vorschaltet, der mit dem Teich verbunden und möglicherweise noch mit einem "Wall" unter Wasser abgetrennt ist. Dann gibt es schon enorm viele Falten, die man am Modell klären sollte.

Tja, es hat durchaus seine Vorteile (vor allem, wenn man einen formalen Teich anlegen will), mit frischen Pflanzen anzufangen. Sonst möglichst grosse Stücke der "Wurzelmatte" herausholen, evt mit einer Eisensäge abtrennen (Eisensäge geht wirklich gut und ist nicht sonderlich scharf). Dann an Land die einzelnen Pflanzen heraustrennen - ich persönlich würde aber eher zu neuen Pflanzen tendieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gertrud (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Formaler Teich,Folie oder Beton?*

Hallo
War ein paar Tage weg. Aber jetzt bin ich wieder da und wenn das Wetter es zuläßt werden wir in der kommenden Woche anfangen zu graben. Ich fasse noch mal kurz zusammen: Ausschachtung der Grundform von Hand, tiefste Stelle 0,9 m, Verschalung und gießen der Wände mit Beton Eisenarmierung, Fundament für Trittsteine, Überlauf, 10 cm Sand, Vlies 900 g, Folie 1mm PVC, reicht 50 cm Überstand am Rand für die Kapillarsperre ? Ufergestaltung wie besprochen, nährstoffarmes Substrat einfüllen und die Flachwasserzone formen, mit grobem Kies und Steinen gestalten, Pflanzen in Körben einsetzen, etappenweise Wasser einfüllen, Steilwände mit Ufermatten verkleiden,
Frage: Wenn ich mit Leitungswasser auffülle, wann kann ich dann die __ Molche wieder einsetzen, ich habe gehört, dass sie kein Leitungswasser mögen?
Bestimmt kommen während der Arbeit noch einige Fragen mit denen ich mich gerne wieder an euch wenden werde. Ihr ward mir bis jetzt eine gute Hilfe.
 bis dann   
         Gertrud


----------

